# Can I get Oberon help?



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I believe DH & DD are getting me an Oberon for Mothers day so I really need to decide which to get. I have it narrowed down between 2. 
Here's what my skin looks like: DD holding Hermione &back of Hermione

I was thinking of getting a Journal cover bc I have the Amazon cover that I really like... 
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=208 maybe in chocolate? I really like this design but they dont have in the K cover.. the "World Tree" is the closest I can find. http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=921 I like the green but I dont believe it'll match my skin, so maybe the Taupe. Does anyone have a Taupe they can post?

Anyway, I was just trying to get ideas from you Oberon experts  Which do you prefer the K Cover or the Journal Cover? Is it really considerably bigger?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my Taupe Hokusai Wave. I think it's more of a caramel color though.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

1 thing i really liked about the new Oberon k2 covers vs the k1 covers, is that the k2 cover is alot thinner as opposed to the k1's. i know some people have used the amazon cover inside  Oberon journals. but i would just go with the k2 cover it keeps the k2 sleekness in tacked. 

just my 2c also your skin would go well with any cover choice


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pic Googlegirl.. I like that color as well.  

The sleekness is exactly one of the things I was worried about with the Journal Cover, thanks for the info Elijsha


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Here's my Taupe Hokusai Wave. I think it's more of a caramel color though.


OMG that is gorgeous! I had only seen it in Navy and I like both but the wave looks so beautiful in taupe.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> OMG that is gorgeous! I had only seen it in Navy and I like both but the wave looks so beautiful in taupe.


Thanks! I LOVE it. I was expecting it to be lighter but it is a cool color.


----------

